# [SOLVED][MULTIMEDIA] Flash bardzo wolno działa.

## C1REX

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/40236.html?type=flv

Jeden z filmików, z którymi mój flash bardzo słabo sobie radzi. Tnie okrutnie.

Co ciekawe, to jest trochę randomowo i czasami tnie mniej, niż innym razem. 

Idealnie dobrze jednak nigdy nie działa. 

Nie jest to problem łącza. W mplayerze filmik chodzi ultra płynnie.

----------

## radek-s

IMHO nic z tym nie zrobisz, flash jako film odtwarzany w przeglądarce internetowej chodzi znacznie wolniej niż odtwarzany w mplayerze. Ja mam bynajmniej to samo i nie widze szans na poprawe.

----------

## Poe

moze chodzi o to, że nie zdążył się pobrać filmik i dlatego tnie?

u mnie działa bardzo płynnie, firefox-bin ostatni + flash z serii 10, rc bodajże. tnie mi się tylko wtedy, kiedy nie jest dociągnięty film, a odtwarzanie zbliża się własnie do nieściągniętego fragmentu

----------

## no4b

U mnie na becie najnowszej Opery (build 2430) oraz najnowszej becie flasha 10 również odtwarza płynnie (nawet na fullscreenie).

----------

## radek-s

Może to jest wina troche starego sprzętu - Pentium M 1,6 MHz, 1G Ram ATI M 9700.

Bynajmniej ten sam film sciągnięty (jako ***,flv) i odtworzony mplayerem dziala bez problemu,

----------

## cielak

no jeżeli 1,6 MHz to rzeczywiście słabo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## C1REX

Mam athlona 2x2000 i 2MB RAMu.

Łącze to też nie problem, bo mam bardzo szybkie. Bufforowanie nic nie zmienia.

Sprawdzałem na FF, FF-bin i Operze - to samo.

--------------------------------

Flash ma chyba jakiś problem ze skalowaniem procesora. Zwyczajnie nie zwiększał mi częstotliwości taktowania procka mimo, że ewidentnie program wymaga większej mocy. Na 2x 800 muli jak diabli. Na 2x 2000 chodzi już normalnie (chociaż nadal ciągnie ogromne zasoby procka). 

Inne programy bez problemu wymuszają wyższe taktowanie, o ile zachodzi potrzeba.

----------

## red_4

Kliknij prawym przyciskiem myszy na filmiku i sprawdz niektóre ustawienia Flash Playera. 

Settings->Display (enable hardware acceleration) 

lub może zmniejsz jakość 

Quality->Low Quality

----------

## C1REX

Wiem co było nie tak. Dałem solved, a nie napisałem rozwiązania.

Na laptopie flash nie wymuszał wyższego taktowania procka. Z 2x 800 nie przeskakiwało na 2x2000, a dopiero na max wydajności chodzi idealnie. 

Inne programy jak potrzeba nie mają z tym problemu i procek się dobrze skaluje do wymagań.

----------

## SlashBeast

Zalezy od governera to. Ja np. jak oglądam filmy w 720p h264 wymuszam userspace i 1200MHz, inaczej w niektórych momentach może przyciąć się (zawsze w konkretnym momencie), przy 1200MHz działa ładnie.

----------

